# Halloween event?



## MrsResetti (Nov 1, 2017)

Sorry if this has already been asked but did Nintendo put out a Halloween event in Pocket Camp or have they left it for this year?


----------



## Garrett (Nov 1, 2017)

No Halloween event. Nada. Squat. Just a normal day.


----------



## MrsResetti (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh okay, thank you


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2017)

I wish they had something, but because it's not officially out yet they didn't do anything, I am sure in the future they will have special events.

My thought is like with MOST apps, they'll have special requests and special currency that will go towards making the special items. If they make holiday themed attractions for your campsite you bet your booty I'm going to rock the spooky things year round!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish they had something, but because it's not officially out yet they didn't do anything, I am sure in the future they will have special events.

My thought is like with MOST apps, they'll have special requests and special currency that will go towards making the special items. If they make holiday themed attractions for your campsite you bet your booty I'm going to rock the spooky things year round!


----------



## Vicissitudes (Nov 7, 2017)

No Halloween event. It's just Autumn in game.


----------

